# justpassingthru's Kai Fan



## kingkoch42 (Oct 8, 2011)

gone


----------



## slownlow (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice job that looks great!!  I see why you cut back on the green onion, that looks supersized compared to what we can get here in the states( or at least I've never seen them that big)

Just this size:


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 8, 2011)

It looks delicious King!

Glad you are back with us & posting again!


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey Cal,

Ya did good, mighty fine looking Kai Fan, I'm proud of you!  Good stuff, huh?

Your Kai Fan negates what you feel about not being in the "league," looks just as good as any of the other food posted here and I'll bet any of those that you esteem in that "league" would gladly accept a plate of your Kai Fan, I know I sure would (and I'm not in that league).  LOL

So..., bienvenu a la "ligue," don't be shy, keep your camera close and take lots of pics, we like the Q-view.

Gene


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

Looking good man. Mighty tasty recipe


----------



## venture (Oct 9, 2011)

Great looking stuff!

You will never go wrong with Chef Gene!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 9, 2011)

Another fine dish Gene....  France ??? What is with France ??? Tahiti was a cool place...  Dave

Cal.....Sorry.... Guess I just read the TITLE... Gettin' old sucks at times...


----------



## kingkoch42 (Oct 9, 2011)

gone


----------



## alelover (Oct 24, 2011)

Still looks great no matter where you are.


----------

